# Sloping sizes vs traditional?



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

I currently own 2 bikes, both of which are a 56 traditional. One a Cannondale Six, and the other a Colnago Master B-Stay. I am looking at selling the Cannondale, to purchase a CX-1 but I am confused about sloping sizes. Looking for a little help. Please give me some guidance/reading articles on bike sizes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

Measure the top tube on your current bikes and compare with the effective top tube of the CX-1 on Colnago's web site. You will probably need a 52s


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

From what I have seen, the 50 sloping has the effective top tube length of the 54 traditional which is 54 cm. Then, the 52 sloping has the same effective top tube length as the 56 traditional frame. The 54 sloping is the same as the 58 traditional.

As already mentioned, figure out the top tube length of the bikes you currently ride, and then look at the effective top tube length of the CX-1.

Just went to the Colnago website and it is pretty good with the geometry chart. Essentially, you want to look at the "O" measurement on the chart to determine the effective top tube length if the top tube were horizontal instead of sloping. Here is the website:

http://www.colnago.com/bikes/2010/cx-1

The "Os" measurement is the actual top tube length, but this doesn't really mean anything when you are talking about sloping frames.

Hope this helps.

It was tough for me to size my first Colnago without ever seeing one of Colnago's frames or test riding it. I ended up going with a 50 sloping, which is the equivalent of a 54 traditional, and it gave me some wiggle room as sloping frames are supposed to. However, I figured out that a 53 traditional is the correct size for me, which is right between a 50 sloping and a 48 sloping, so a 53 traditional C50 it was. The 50 slopings still work just fine.


----------

